# Tein S Tech Springs



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Anyone know anything about these springs, or have any experiences with them? Any information would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

this might help:

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47231


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks. I actually had seen that thread, I was just hoping maybe someone on this board with a Spec V had a pair of teins or something. I appreciate the help though!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I've actually just started looking into Tein springs. I was considering a purchase for my upcoming V. Been doing that with a lot of parts. - If I find anything substantial and worthwhile, I'll make sure you're the first to know.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

I have a pair of these springs on my car. It lowered the car 1.5" both in the front and back. They're great springs, they don't give you that bouncey feeling and they sure make your car look better. I paid 180 for them from a local race shop in Orlando.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Why not just go with eibach or progress for taht matter anyways. Eibachs arent as low but the performance is pretty good.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *Why not just go with eibach or progress for taht matter anyways. Eibachs arent as low but the performance is pretty good. *


Eibach is good, but overpriced. I would only get them if you are getting a really good deal. I traded mine for $25 and a set of $80 coil-overs, cause the guy wanted to "slam" his car and i was tired of driving around with less than one inch of ground clearance(and so was my car) so we traded.

check ebay for the TEIN's they are a very high quality company!
that's what i will buy for my next car, but one of thier complete threaded strut and spring kits so i can adjust ride hight and dampening. I want one of their EDFC's too that is just too sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

I totally agree with you RB26DETT_4_ME, eibach is way too over priced for just springs.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Bought my Tein Springs from www.iapdirect.com for 139. Looks AWESOME! Ride is good too.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> *Bought my Tein Springs from www.iapdirect.com for 139. Looks AWESOME! Ride is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good,,,I have a question. I thought that the Vibrant Blue
was omitted for 2003 specV. Is this true?


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Aparently not. I think i heard it was gone for 04 though.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> *Aparently not. I think i heard it was gone for 04 though. *


Cool, thanks


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Im in process of ordering the Eibach sport kit for our car... it supposively lowers it like 1.6"..... they are $170, not that much more... and they are more of a drop, so they help justify spending the extra $


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

btw... you can get the springs here:

http://www.adventon.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=24&Product_ID=15687&CATID=20


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

usually the sportlines are cheaper... at least everywhere I have seen... cheaper than the pro-kits... but I guess you meant more expensive than other brands.... ? ..... okay...yeah. that's all. lol.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

sorry for off topic, but cornut, is your bullet exhaust custom? how much did you pay for it? do you have any pics? thanks.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *sorry for off topic, but cornut, is your bullet exhaust custom? how much did you pay for it? do you have any pics? thanks. *


http://www.geocities.com/mrcornut/specv
looks great, i'm partial to the silver for some reason, i love the guages, but i'm not a big rockford fan(i had two 10" Punch Power DVC's, the ones w/ the huge chrome magnets, in a bandpass box. then i sold'em and got two 12" Alpine Type-R's and they are just so much better, could just be the size diff. but i never liked the way the Rock's sounded, but now i need a bigger amp!) and i dont really like your muffler, could just be the way it's mounted though. it just doesn't look right. Not talkin shit man, i really like your car


----------

